# Ork Deff Kopta Conversion



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Another of my Orky conversions. I still have this on my 'to finish' list. The painting is very basic at the moment. The older gamers amongst you might recognise the turbines from an older piece of GW history.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good mate... i like that better than the standard versions.

im not an ork player so not sure if the base model is the black reach defkopter or not ?

+rep.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

what a really great conversion, i like thios a lot, it so much more believable. i mean it look like its fast and flys well, i alos like the guns, i neve liked the rockets, truley great idea dude well done. +rep
apparently i have to spread some rep around first


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers Guys...Vinci, yes it is a Black Reach Deff Kopta. I wanted to give it a kind of Cobra Gunship look (you know, the skinny looking Helo's used in Vietnam by the US). I was originally going to go with just two blades on the main rotor like the Cobra but finally decided I preferred all four blades.

The trickiest bit was using the chain and cog (from the demolition ball from an Ork Trukk) as the drive train for the rear rotor and making it look believable. Oh, and if you hadn't spotted or didn't know, the engines are the remains of an original jump pack used by both the Imperial Guard and Space Marines back in the Rogue Trader and 2nd Ed 40K days.

Of all the models I built for the Orks and subsequently sold...this and a converted Mek are all I kept...I could not bring myself to part with them as I am really pleased with the way they turned out.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

They did turn out really nice I can see why you kept these.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like em but the blade almost look to short. I would cut one set of blades and glue them to the end.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I like em but the blade almost look to short. I would cut one set of blades and glue them to the end.


I did consider lengthening the main rotors but in the end I settled for the standard set as they came. The model was originally entered for a conversion competition where I came 4th out of 11 entries as I recall.


----------

